# What is a 5 ft cube in dnd terms?



## Stalker0 (Apr 2, 2003)

A 5ft square in dnd is 5 feet on a side as far as I know. So is a 5 ft cube 5 x 5 x 5?


----------



## AuraSeer (Apr 2, 2003)

Yep, a 5' cube is exactly what it sounds like.

Note that, just like with horizontal squares, a creature doesn't necessarily take up exactly 5' of vertical space. You might have a 3' halfling, or a 6'10" half-orc, each of whom takes up one five-foot cube in combat.


----------



## Stalker0 (Apr 2, 2003)

That brings up another question for me. LEt's say your using the animate objects spell on a door. The door obviously doesn't take up a full 5 ft cube, but would it for purposes of the spell? Would it count as a medium sized creature, considering medium sized creatures are considered to take up a 5 foot cube.


----------



## Murrdox (Apr 2, 2003)

If the door is medium-sized, it takes up a 5' cube.  That's pretty much how the rules work.  If you start talking about large objects, then you start getting interesting dimensions.  Small and medium sizes each take up 1 5' cube though.  Of course they don't literally FILL that space, which is why you can move through an ally's square, and you can tumble past an opponent.


----------

